# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Άνω Πατήσια - Plasma3D (#13581)

## Plasma3D

Γεια σας !
Θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια εδώ ..στο να βρω αν έχω πρόσβαση (στο δίκτυο) και στον εξοπλισμό που πρέπει να προμηθευτώ. 
από όσο είδα το Access Point πού είναι κοντά μου είναι του/της Acinonyx (#1979)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13581

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννης !

----------


## harrylaos

Συνενοησου με τον κομβο που θες να συνδεθεις να σου πει ο ιδιος πως θα συνδεθεις. 
Απ οτι βλεπω ενα ασυρματο δρομολογητη χρειαζεσαι με μια αποσπωμενη κεραια και εισαι οκ. 150 μετρα μακρια ειστε, δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν εχετε καλη οπτικη επαφη.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Απ οτι βλεπω ενα ασυρματο δρομολογητη χρειαζεσαι με μια αποσπωμενη κεραια και εισαι οκ.


Τι εννοείς harrylaos???  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Γεια σας !
> Θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια εδώ ..στο να βρω αν έχω πρόσβαση (στο δίκτυο) και στον εξοπλισμό που πρέπει να προμηθευτώ. 
> από όσο είδα το Access Point πού είναι κοντά μου είναι του/της Acinonyx (#1979)
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13581
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Γιάννης !


Χρειάζεται να γίνει ένα scan από την ταράτσα σου με κάποιο laptop και κάποια κεραία, να δεις τι σήμα βγάζεις με ποιόν και μετά να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του για τα περαιτέρω.
Υπάρχει κάποιος από την περιοχή του με εξοπλισμό για το scan?

----------


## Plasma3D

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
οποίος έχει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ας στείλει ένα pm η να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέσο msn (το έχω στο προφίλ)

----------


## harrylaos

Καλυτερα να συνενοησαι εδω για διευκολυνση σου.

Altair αναφερομαι στο γεγονος οτι εαν πιανει με καλο σημα απο το μπαλκονι η παραθυρο δωματιου του να μην χρειαστει να αγορασει εξοπλισμο για default client. Βεβαια εξαρταται απο πολλα πραγματα τα οποια θα δειξει ενα σκαναρισμα.

----------


## harrylaos

Επισης ειδα οτι εχεις αρκετα backbone διπλα σου σε πολυ μικρη ακτινα.
Αυτο σημαινει πως μπορεις εφοσων μπορουν και οι διπλανοι backbone κομβοι μπορουν να κανεις σχετικα ευκολα και εφοσων το θες backbone κομβο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλησπέρα,

οι απόστάσεις είναι τόσο μικρές που δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε scan. Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να περάσω από την ταράτσα σου 5 λεπτάκια και να ρίξουμε μία ματία με τα κυάλια.

Θα δούμε αν έχεις οπτική με το AP μου αρχικά, και αν δεν έχεις τότε θα κοιτάξουμε προς spooky. Δεν γνωρίζω επίσης αν ο gounara έχει κάποιο AP που δεν είναι δηλωμένο στο Wind.

----------


## vaggos13

Μη λέτε τέτοια και σας δαγκώσει ο Acinonyx  ::  Και στα 50 μέτρα να είναι πρέπει να βάλει εξωτερική κεραία.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μη λέτε τέτοια και σας δαγκώσει ο Acinonyx  Και στα 50 μέτρα να είναι πρέπει να βάλει εξωτερική κεραία.


Δεν έχει και άδικο όμως!

----------


## Plasma3D

Για να στήσω έναν backbone κόμβο τι χρειάζομαι ?

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Για να στήσω έναν backbone κόμβο τι χρειάζομαι ?


να διαβάσεις...

----------


## harrylaos

Χρημα, χρονο, Διαβασμα, προ-οπτικη, πρεπει να ξερεις πως θα σηκωσεις υπηρεσιες με το extra pc που πρεπει να εχεις....
Μπλα μπλα μπλα. Α επισης χρειαζεσαι και βοηθεια...αλλα στα Πατησσια ειμαστε μαγκες και δεν το εχουμε αυτο....το εχεις μεσα σου λογικα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Plasma3D

Χρήμα και extra pc .....  ::  
οκ δεν το σκέφτομαι καν δλδ  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Αναλογα φιλε,
Αναλογα τις αναγκες σου αλλα και την διαθεσιμοτητα των κοντινων κομβων. Εμενα οι διπλανοι μου κομβοι ειναι 3 στα 300 μετρα ο καθενας αλλα δεν βλεπομαστε (bedrock , warhawk, netfilim).

----------


## harrylaos

Αποτι ειδα ειμαστε στην ιδια ευθεια παντως. Βαλε ενα access point και βαλτο σε access point mode να ριξω ενα σκαν. Νομιζω πως εχουμε οπτικη. #11924. Δες το και εσυ.

----------


## Plasma3D

Δεν κατάλαβα τι λες  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν εγινε και τιποτα.  ::   ::   ::  
Διαβασε μια το quickstart και το plugmein και οτι αποριες εχεις τις λες εδω.
Οι συνδεσμοι βρισκονται στην κεντρικη σελιδα http://www.awmn.net

----------


## harrylaos

τι εγινε?

----------


## ALTAiR

> τι εγινε?


Τι να γίνει?
Όλα καλά.

----------


## harrylaos

Μια χαρα και εγω! αχαχαχα

Τι εγινε με το διαβασμα του Plugmein?
Πως την ειδες την κατασταση γειτονα?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μια χαρα και εγω! αχαχαχα
> 
> Τι εγινε με το διαβασμα του Plugmein?
> Πως την ειδες την κατασταση γειτονα?


Άστον, ακόμη διαβάζει...
Εσύ συνδέθηκες τελικώς?

----------


## harrylaos

Παμε στο ποστ μου καλυτερα. εδω δεν εχουμε λογο να μιλαμε.

----------


## harrylaos

Φιλε μαλλον απογοητευτηκες... Δεν βλεπω να γραφεις εδω και πολυ... Αν ενδιαφερεσαι να ερθω να κανω ενα σκαν, ετσι.... για να δουμε τι access point πιανεις στειλε μου ενα μυνημα να κανονισουμε.

----------


## Plasma3D

παιδιά συγνώμη πού αγνόησα το topic αλλά λόγο υποχρεώσεων δεν μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω με κάποιον εκείνη την περίοδο
τώρα που βρήκα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνω μίλησα με τον Gounara πού μένει απέναντι μου και με βοήθησε στο να συνδεθώ

sorry και πάλι  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Καλα Traffic φιλε.  ::

----------


## Plasma3D

TNX  ::

----------

